# Cauldron Creep Sound Effect



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

Made this soundtrack for my Creep-To-Be. Saint Michael's prayer in Latin slowed to 50% coupled with bubbling water that was slowed to 40%. 





Thanks Rich B and Dark Man Dustin for the kick start!


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey Old Man, that's pretty darn creepy, nice work. It will go great with your creep.


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice...love the original mix!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

My cat was just scared


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

My WIFE was sacred!  She was asleep and didn't know I was down stairs.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

omb, that turned out excellent!

amk


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

Was alot easier than expected....Altough it did absorb me for a few hours...man how time flys


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

that's pretty awesome! 
A lot better than mine! I just added bubbles sound effect... not it seems lame. hahaha


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

xrockonx911-PM me with an email address and i will send it to you in MP3 format.


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

wow! Thanks! 
PM sent.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Old man that sounds super. I'm sure it will totally freak out your TOT's!


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

What program are you using for this? Also where did you get the sound files? Ive never added sound to any of my props and Id like to give it a try.


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

Audacity. then I just scoured the web for Sound F/X (google it like that Sound F/X)..and alot of free stuff came up. Then I just stumbled through Audacity (which is free).

May want to see this thread too..idk?

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/126340-free-music-software.html


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

What a great idea!
really adds to the prop


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

great work, my current creep sound is bubbles only,, love your creation


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Do you just have the bubbling cauldron sound?


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

Deathtouch said:


> Do you just have the bubbling cauldron sound?



I just scoured the web for bubbling or boiling Sound F/X (google it like that Sound F/X)..and alot of free stuff came up.


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

Truly Chilling, nice work.


----------



## hauntfan1964 (Sep 8, 2014)

hi - i am going to build (or at least try) a bubbling cauldron with fog etc. i just found your post with this amazing soundtrack. i am not very technical otherwise i would try to do this myself. would you be willing to send me the bubbling cauldron effect you made?


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes give me a day or so.


----------

